# Hellegramites



## Utard (Dec 10, 2006)

I've read recently that one of most SMB's favorite foods is Dobson Fly larvae (Hellegrammite). I'm wondering, do any of you guys fish these patterns here in our waters for SMB or trout (which also like em)? Are there any specific patterns that you would recommend? I'm not really familiar with them, but would like to be. Thanks guys!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I have never had any luck using them for trout since the Helgies do not live in trout water, only in warmer rocky , clean waters which ironically are just what smallies love so its a perfect match for them here in our area. (Bedrock infested streams common to southern Ohio) 
As far as patterns go, Im partial to the Floyd Frankie and Murray Helgramites. Both are favorites for carp and catfish as well as being used for smallies. 
Typically I drift them unweighted under an indicator and youll soon find out that everything that swims will eat them in the summer months when they are most numerous. I have taken gar, saugeyes, rock bass, crappies, LM Bass and drum as well as cats and carp with them

Good Luck
Salmonid


----------



## jholbrook (Sep 26, 2006)

I remember my dad telling me that he seined a bunch of central Ohio smallmouth waters and found hellgramites in huge numbers in several, but my memory doesn't serve which ones. I'll ask him next time I see him.


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

I have had some success with them as well, Though I have not fished them regularly. I will typically throw them when nothing else is working, If I was smart I would be doing just the reverse. but I am just a bit dim. I witnessed an old timer one day while flyfishing and not catching much but dinks, step in just down stream from me with an ultra light and an old bait can. He hooked up a helgrimite with just a small split shot and began to feed it down stream right in the riffles and bam he caught a nice 17" smallie and he picked up several nice fish without out even moving. So I would imagine a good match to you local population would be productive. S


----------



## rweis (Dec 20, 2005)

Harry makes a good Hellgrammite. Besides drifting under an indicator, you can also high stick them. One other technique Murray suggests is to cast them across the riffles, as you cast keep as tight a line as possible, let it sink, and continuously do a slow pull retrieve. Do this until the lure is directly downstream. Take a couple steps down and repeat.


----------



## MiCkFly (Jan 2, 2007)

I've had success with SMB on black wooly buggers they kinda look like hellgrammites tho I can't say I've seen the real deal in my local waters.


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

Utard, check out this pattern. It looks good and not to hard to tie.
http://flytyingforum.com/index.php?act=flyshow&showid=4785


----------



## dtigers1984 (Jul 24, 2007)

I fished the Hocking River a bunch when I went to school in Nelsonville and loved using Berkley's version of a plastic hellgramite, called a Power Sandworm. They quit making the freshwater version a few years ago, but I found a bunch on closeout. (I believe they still have a saltwater version of the same bait) We rigged them just like a 4" curly tail worm, rubber worm hook and a small split shot directly in front of the bait. They seemed to work best in a deeper pool, just after a shallow, fast stretch of river. We fished 'em the same way that rweis suggested. Keep a fairly tight line, and let the current drift them through the pool. Targeted smallmouth with this method, but also caught plenty of largemouth, spots, rock bass, and an occasional white bass with the same bait. Caught decent sized fish on these baits, but more often than not I would switch to a tiny crayfish crankbait after locating some fish to try the some bigger ones.


----------



## jholbrook (Sep 26, 2006)

I talked to my dad about hellgrammites. I remembered wrong. He didn't find many hellgrammites in the two rivers near our house - the Olentangy and the Scioto.

He did say he remembers that Cesar Creek was loaded with them.


----------



## jeepjon (Dec 2, 2006)

I have used the HellCraw pattern. Worked on fooling some largemouth, but not any smallies yet...although I haven't had much luck with smallies.
-Jon


----------



## Black Tiger (Aug 6, 2007)

Try Muddler Minnows for smallies.


----------

